# La detaxe avec l'applestore



## giraffe (18 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis en pahse de switcher et ce midi j'ai appele l'apple store mais un gros PB s'est posé.
J'ai demande pour la detaxe et la la femme me dit "non nous on fait pas ca"
Pourtant je comprends pas qu'il ne puisse ne pas permettre de detaxer du matreiel..
Est ce que qq l'a deja fait?
Comment ca se passe?
Merci a tous pour votre aide d'un futur macuser...


----------



## giraffe (18 Mai 2004)

Bon apres m'etre un peu renseigné apparament en effet apple store ne ferais pas la detaxe (ce qui m'arrange pas du tout) mais alors l'autre solution qui se pose a moi est la suivante :

Est ce que je peux bénéficier de la reduction offerte par l'adc student programme autrement que par l'achat a travers l'applestore..

En fait mon probleme c'est que je ne peux me financer un achat que si j'ai ses deux "reductions" cumulé...

Comment puis-je faire?


----------



## NightWalker (18 Mai 2004)

Tiens c'est pas mal ça...

C'est peut-être pour éviter qu'un AppleStore cannibalise un autre AppleStore ? Non, je ne sais pas...

Pourquoi tu n'essayes pas de passer par une boutique ?


----------



## NightWalker (18 Mai 2004)

DSL ma question dans mon poste précédent est mal tombé, il devrait arriver avant ton deuxième poste...

là je sèche...


----------



## fwedo (18 Mai 2004)

effectivement, on m'a fait la meme rep qd j'ai telephoné à applestore...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





par contre y' a pas mal de boutiques (dont fnac et id beaubourg sur paris) qui pratiquent la détaxe ss problème.
fnac.com le pratique aussi (ca c'est pour dire que l'applestore n'a pas l'excuse de la  VPC...)

faut calculer si t'y gagne entre détaxe (et 6% fnac) et ADC...

bon courage.


----------



## giraffe (18 Mai 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, on m'a fait la meme rep qd j'ai telephoné à applestore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut, c'est d'ailleurs ton post qui m'a confirmer pour l'applestore...
Ils sont super pete c**** car j'avais tout prevu mais la....
Je sais vraiment pas quoi faire...

D'apres vos reponses je suppose que je dois comprendre que a part a l'applestore pas moyen d'avoir la reduc ADC

snif...


----------



## giraffe (18 Mai 2004)

Euh....chuis allé voir du coup a la fnac mais apparament ils ont qu'un seul modele de pb 12" et c un 1Ghz special fnac....comment on fait pour avoir les autres modeles?


----------



## fwedo (18 Mai 2004)

je me demande si tu peux pas en avoir un "custom" à la fnac digitale de paris...j'ai cru voir ca ds le forum une fois...mais tu perd tes 6% si ma memoire est bonne....

si t'es loin, t'as pas le choix. c'est le mac d'origine...
c'est pour ca que je me suis retrouvé avec un PW12 avec "seulement" 40 gigas de DD.... si j'avais eu le choix, j'aurai préféré un truc à la carte...mais bon. on ne peux pas tout avoir.

 ID beaubourg fait à la carte aussi. et si t'es pas sur Paris, ils le font à distance, par mail...demande un devis.


----------



## giraffe (18 Mai 2004)

A vrai dire moi je voudrais bien celui d'origine car mes finances sont tres tres limité mais il le propose psa sur le site...


----------



## fwedo (18 Mai 2004)

ah ouai, exact...ils doivent attendre les nouveaux PB je pense..

ca varie souvent ce rayon sur leur site...


----------



## giraffe (18 Mai 2004)

Tiens autre question a toi qui a cette experience...
Est ce que tu a du donner une piece d'identité pour faire la detaxe a la fnac car en fait j'acheterai les powerbook moi mais c mon beau pere qui passerais la douane avec....


----------



## NightWalker (18 Mai 2004)

Lorsque j'ai des amis US qui repartent de la France, pour la détaxe (hors duty free Airport), il fallait remplir un formulaire avec le numéro du passport de la personne qui achète.
Ce formulaire ensuite sera tamponé à la douane, pour vérifier que la personne parte bien avec l'article.

Deux cas se présentent: 
1. Soit le magasin où tu as achété l'article est plutôt cool, il veut bien te déduire la taxe au moment de l'achat. Il suffit donc pour l'acheteur de faire tamponer le formulaire à la douane puis le renvoyer au magasin.
2. Magasin chiant, là il te demande si tu connais quelqu'un en France. Dans ce cas là, ce quelqu'un repassera au magasin avec le formulaire tamponé. Il récupère ensuite la taxe et à lui de virer la somme. Enfin il se débrouille quoi. Si tu connais personne, en général le magasin te demande ton numero de compte pour qu'il puisse te faire le virement à la réception du formaulaire cacheté. Bien sur c'est toi qui paie les frais de virement...

Je ne sais pas si je suis compréhensible...


----------



## giraffe (18 Mai 2004)

Si si merci pour ces elements de reponse....
En gros ca va etre la merde car mon beau pere sera pas avec moi lors de l'achat car il ne reste que tres peu en france...
Comment ca se passe en VPC alors?


----------



## NightWalker (18 Mai 2004)

giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Si si merci pour ces elements de reponse....
> En gros ca va etre la merde car mon beau pere sera pas avec moi lors de l'achat car il ne reste que tres peu en france...
> Comment ca se passe en VPC alors?



Désolé, pour le VPC je ne sais pas du tout (mon premier poste)... comment fait-on pour remplir les formulaires ? comment vérifier le numéro de passport ?

Personne d'autre n'a eu ce genre d'expérience ?


----------



## fwedo (18 Mai 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, pour le VPC je ne sais pas du tout (mon premier poste)... comment fait-on pour remplir les formulaires ? comment vérifier le numéro de passport ?
> 
> Personne d'autre n'a eu ce genre d'expérience ?



pour la VPC (je pense à fnac.com) , tu recois le colis chez toi (en france) mais tu dois envoyer une liste de documents. demande leur par mail, ils répondent rapidos. j'ai pas gardé le mail désolé...(et dans mes souvenirs t'as trois mois pour envoyer les papiers...). mais je le répete : envoie un mail ils 'expliquent tout très sympathiquement.

sinon, le principe de tamponer le papier de détaxe à la douane t'y coupe pas.
le truc important c'est l'adresse à l'étranger. et là, t'es obligé d'avoir un papier qui prouve que t'es bien résident ds le dis pays étranger. ( carte de résident ds mon cas.)


----------



## fwedo (18 Mai 2004)

giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Tiens autre question a toi qui a cette experience...
> Est ce que tu a du donner une piece d'identité pour faire la detaxe a la fnac car en fait j'acheterai les powerbook moi mais c mon beau pere qui passerais la douane avec....



tu dois donner ton adresse à l'étranger. pas de piece d'identité demandée...

c'est pour que le magasin établisse le doc avec l'adresse à l'étranger.
c'est ca que tu file à la douane (toujours plein de monde...)

si c'est la fnac, ils pratiquent le virement après réception des docs.


----------



## fwedo (18 Mai 2004)

excusez du flood, mais je ne me sens pas super clair : 

- ds le magasin fnac (ou autre) ils ne te demandent pas de pieces d'identité, juste une adresse pour faire le papier.

- à l'aéroport, ils te demande la facture (avec adresse à l'étranger) et la piece d'identité (ou permis de sejour/Carte de résident, passeport avec visa etc...Dépend du pays et de la situation....). là ils tamponnent. et c'est ca que tu renvoies.


----------



## giraffe (18 Mai 2004)

super merci c tres clair...
En gros moi je vivais en afrique avant mais j'ai recemment re fait faire mon passeport et y'a mon adresse en france dessus par contre mon beau pere vit toujours la bas et est en france en juin...
Ca peux le faire....merci bcp pour toutes ces infos...
Pour le petite histoire j'ai decide de pas prendre le powerbook du coup et d'attendre d'economiser un peu plus et prendre celui de mes reves le 17" dans 6 mois je pense.
Je vais quand meme me faire plaisir avec un ipod (d'ou la suite des questions plus haut) et celui la je le ferais detaxer...
Donc a moitié macuser pour l'instant avec l'ipod mais des que je peux POWERBOOK POWAA 







Merci a tous de vos conseils surtout toi fwedo


----------



## Emmitt (28 Juin 2007)

Je relance un sujet qui m'interesse particuli&#232;rement.
Ne faisant pas de detaxe d'apr&#232;s vos posts il ya  3 ans, est-ce que l'apple store a &#233;vol&#233; et la propose desormais?
J'avoue avoir hallucin&#233; en decouvrant ce vieux topic car il me semblait qu'aucun magazin ne pouvait refuser la detaxe


----------



## NickFR (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Toujours pas de retour d'expérience sur la détaxe via l'apple store?

Nick​


----------



## NickFR (27 Novembre 2007)

Bon alors je viens d'appeler Apple Store pour en savoir plus sur la détaxe.

le conseiller au bout du fil m'a dit qu'il n'y avait aucun problème, mais qu'il fallait absolument passer par eux, et non via le site web.
Il m'envoi la facture avec sans doute un formulaire de detaxe que je devrait faire passer à la douane en sortant de France. 
Ensuite le remboursement de la totalité de la TVA, soit 19,6% contrairement aux 13% de la Fnac, est fait dans le mois qui suis mon envoi de preuve de domicilation à apple.

A votre avis le black friday ca marche aussi sur les commandes de l'apple store by phone ? 

++
Nick


----------



## wusner (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à vous,

NickFr ou qu'un ayant eu la même experience récement peut-il me dire si apple a effectué le remboursement de la TVA sur un compte en banque français ou un compte en banque étranger.
Dans mon cas, j'ai tous les justificatifs (carte consulaire, bail de loyer étranger, ...) mais ne possèdent pas de compte ici (à l'étranger). Ceci à l'air d'être problematique pour apple store. 
Dommage de devoir ce passer des avantages du apple store (choix de sa config, remboursement de la tva à 19,6% apparement, ...) à cause de ça. La loi n'oblige pas les français résidants à l'étranger à ouvrir un compte à l'étranger et il exciste des comptes banquaires français specialement prévu pour les "non résidants"  

Please, faites des retours sur vos expériences...

Bye bye.


----------



## hayalou (30 Mai 2009)

bonjour à tous!
je vous rapporte mon expérience afin d'en éviter à certains ce qui m'est arrivé!

alors j'ai commandé mon macbook sur apple store, le vendeur a été bien charmant et m 'a assuré que je serais détaxé sans aucun problème juste avec la facture d'achat que la douane devait me tamponné et que je devais renvoyer à apple!

Une fois à la douane, je me rends compte qu ils se sont trompé dans la facture, et m'ont mis l'adresse de livraison en France comme adresse de résidence!
apres plusieurs coup de fil, et au bout de 3 mauvais duplicata de facture (pq malgré le fait qu'ils se sont trompé, ils ne changent pas la facture, mais rajoute une petite ligne 'vivant en tunisie')bref, j'obtiens une facture correcte que je devais aller faire tamponner à l'ambassade de france en tunisie.
à l'ambassade en tunisie, on refuse de me tamponner la facture sans bordereau de détaxe (ce que apple ne livre pas!)

j'ai eu l'occasion de revenir en france pour 3 jours, et j ai rappelé apple store, avec tout la politesse requise, le vendeur m'a expliqué qu'il fallait demander à la douane le dossier 'cersa' ou 'cerfa' (je ne me rappelle plus, désolée) là je vais à la douane, qui me disent que ce dossier ne peut être donné à des particuliers, et qu'il n'ya aucun moyen de faire tamponner ma facture sans le borderaux de détaxe. l'agent de la douane m'a bien expliqué qu 'avant ça se faisait mais plus maintenant, et qu'en tant qu'agent de la douane, c'est une faute professionnelle de le faire!

bref, je rappelle le service après vente, je leur explique, la vendeuse a été compréhensible, elle s'est renseigné au près de ses supérieurs. Après 3 jours, elle m'appelle pour me dire qu elle ne peut rien faire pour moi, que c'est la politique d'apple de ne pas livrer de bordereau d'achat et comme geste commerciale, elle m'offrait 5% sur une commande de plus de 200 euros, alors qu elle venait de m'annonçait qu'on m'arnaquait 280 euros!!!!

Conclusion: apple store c'est de l'arnaque pour la détaxe!!!!


----------



## Acekimon (30 Mai 2009)

Merci hayalou pour ce retour d'expérience sur la détaxe auprès d'apple.
Je trouve ton récit consternant pour la marque.

Je suis français du Maroc, et je voulais justement me renseigner à ce propos afin d'emmener un imac avec moi, on peut dire que tu tombes à pic.

Pour info: Tout vendeur doit fournir un bordereau de détaxe établi grâce à une preuve de ta résidence hors UE (carte consulaire, carte de résident à l'étranger) et à ton passeport ou carte d'identité, sans ce bordereau, la détaxe est très difficile, sinon impossible,  à obtenir.

En clair: Si chez apple on te dit que tu seras détaxé sans bordereau, on te ment !

Je viens de passer une dizaine de minutes sur l'apple store à rechercher un formulaire où poser la question concernant ce bordereau (section facturation vraisemblablement). 
Quel bel outil pour perdre le client, ce site !


----------



## Celt (20 Juin 2009)

Lisez le texte de loi et vous comprendrez mieux : http://www.douane.gouv.fr/data/dab/pdf/05-073.pdf

Et un paragraphe intéressant ici : 

II &#8211; FORMALITES A EFFECTUER*
Le recours à la procédure des bordereaux de vente à l&#8217;exportation n&#8217;est pas obligatoire.*
*L&#8217;acheteur ne peut donc pas l&#8217;imposer au vendeur.
Le vendeur apprécie s&#8217;il veut accomplir les formalités de la procédure d&#8217;exonération et en assumer les responsabilités ou s&#8217;il préfère vendre aux conditions du marché intérieur.*

A vous d'accepter ou non les conditions d'achat d'un site web, en gros ca passe ou ca casse avec le douanier ! Donc avant de crier au loup, il vaut mieux se renseigner...


----------



## Acekimon (20 Juin 2009)

Si tu as déjà expérimenté une détaxe sans bordereau, je veux bien que tu t'étendes un peu sur ton cas (pas la loi, hein, ton expérience...: Quels produits, quelle douane, avec quel statut ?, et je parle d'un passage à la police au moment de sortir du territoire, pas d'une régularisation a posteriori).
Personnellement, j'ai même eu des difficultés avec les bordereaux sur Marseille, au port.

D'autre part, les douanes commencent à installer des bornes de détaxe (entrée d'aéroport et zone internationale), utilisables avec un code barre sur le bordereau. Ce qui renforce la nécessité du bordereau.

Si tu peux relater une expérience personnelle, ça servirait. Merci.

Merci aussi pour ton lien, réactualisé sous peu, mais pour des infos particulières, je préfère téléphoner directement aux douanes: 0811 20 4444.


----------



## Celt (21 Juin 2009)

Pour exporter mon MBP, j'ai tout simplement demander un bordereau disponible auprès d'une compagnie qui se trouve à proximité des douanes qui me l'a fait et la douane a tamponné ma facture suite a ce bordereau.

Suite à cela, un justificatif de résidence (facture électricité, téléphone ou d'eau), une copie de la piece d'identité par exemple passeport ou carte d'identité et la facture tamponnée envoyé chez Apple à Cork et c'est validé.

Encore une fois, la facturation doit être égale à la livraison, c'est à dire que si tu habites aux US, tu dois mettre une adresse francaise en facturation + livraison. Si tu mets une autre adresse de facturation que celle francaise, ce sera refusée par la douane car la TVA facturée est celle francaise pas US, donc la facturation est importante.

Le produit exporté doit se transporter comme un bagage à main et pas en soute et pour être valable la demande de TVA doit être faite dans les 3 mois de l'exportation sous peine de refus et jusqu'à 6 mois si la douane estime que tes arguments sont valables pour faire ta demande tardive.

Les histoires de TVA faut montrer pas blanche et pas faire n'importe quoi, car pour réclamer après c'est presque impossible.


----------



## Acekimon (21 Juin 2009)

D'accord, je viens de saisir que tu importais un produit en France. En fait il me semble que le régime douanier auquel tu devrais te référer est donc celui du pays où tu achètes et pas le régime français. En ce qui me concerne (et les messages précédents aussi, relis-les avec attention.) je veux acheter un imac en France pour l'importer hors UE. Le apple store dont on parle est donc l'apple store *français*.


Ensuite, ça fait un bon paquet d'années qu'on détaxe (ma famille ou moi) et je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une société qui faisait des bordereaux à côté des douanes françaises. D'ailleurs dans la procédure avec bordereau (celle du lien vers le pdf que tu as donné), le vendeur et l'acheteur doivent imposer leurs signatures sur les feuillets.

Enfin, il ne s'agit pas d'essayer d'arnaquer l'état français en récupérant la TVA française, d'ailleurs le pays où l'on réside peut tout à fait demander le paiement de la TVA "locale". Avec une immatriculation consulaire à l'étranger ça marche (ou passeport ou carte de séjour, pas de facture eau ou electricité comme tu l'affirmes, en France). 
Évidemment si tu souhaites détaxer, il faut donner une adresse à l'étranger, c'est l'enfance de l'art. C'est d'ailleurs peut être le problème avec l'apple store: on a une adresse de facturation à l'étranger mais une adresse de livraison en France, ça leur pose problème de vendre HT des produits qui pourraient rester sur le territoire français (c'est illégal mais ça existe) ou qui pourraient être achetés ailleurs.

Merci d'avoir décris la méthode que tu as suivie, j'espère que ton expérience servira à quelqu'un.


----------



## tomtommac (15 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Je vis actuellement en Argentine et rentre en France fin septembre. Je souhaite à cette occasion acheter un MBP en le détaxant.
J'ai lu l'ensemble de la discussion (et d'autres ;-) ) et j'avoue avoir un peu de mal à conclure. Alors je vais vous dire ce que j'ai compris et si vous pouviez corriger ce serait super gentil .

Achat sur l'apple store :
- configuration du modèle possible
- achat détaxé impossible

Achat sur la Fnac :
- configuration du modèle impossible
- achat détaxé possible avec une détaxe de 13%

Et si c'est bien ça, j'aurais deux questions :
- Normalement la détaxe est de 19,6 ou c'est toujours une détaxe de 13% pour une TVA de 19,6?
- Y at'il un autre endroit ou l'on peut acheter en détaxe et ou on pourrait configurer son modèle (j'aimerais bien lui mettre plus de disque à mon MBP )

Merci d'avance
Tom


----------



## tomtommac (2 Septembre 2009)

Oui mais voila ce qu'on trouve sur le site d'apple :
*Remboursements de T.V.A. à l'exportation*

 Vos achats sur l'Apple Store seront taxés selon le taux de TVA applicable dans votre pays. Aucun achat intracommunautaire ne peut être effectué sur l'Apple Store. Les clients de l'Apple Store France en ligne peuvent demander un remboursement de la TVA pour les produits exportés seulement si toutes les conditions suivantes sont réunies: 


Vous devez être un résident permanent d'un pays en dehors de l'Union Européenne. Un passeport valide sera demandé comme justificatif. Les résidents français ne peuvent pas bénéficier d'un remboursement sur les biens exportés.
Les biens doivent être exportés au plus tard à la fin du troisième mois suivant le mois où l'achat a été effectué.
Le demandeur doit apporter la preuve de l'exportation sous la forme d'un récépissé estampillé par les douanes.

Ca ne fait pas avancer mon schmilblick car ça laisse juste " l'impression " qu'il est possible d'acheter sur applestore en détaxant.
Donc entre ce que disent les conseillers applestore et le site d'applestore et l'expérience d'hayalou, que choisir...

Ce qui est possible c'est que Hayalou soit tombé sur un conseiller qui n'a pas réellement compris la demande.... Non?
Enfin je rentre en France dans moins de trois semaines maintenant et j'aimerais bien commander mon macbook . Ce serait super cool une expérience contraire à hayalou!!



Celt a dit:


> Lisez le texte de loi et vous comprendrez mieux : http://www.douane.gouv.fr/data/dab/pdf/05-073.pdf
> 
> Et un paragraphe intéressant ici :
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

mefiez vous de l'APR qui se trouve à Paris juste derriere Beaubourg (j'ai oublie le nom)

pseudo detaxe, ils font les papiers a la va vite et ensuite ils ne les envoient pas

lorsque je suis parti de france, j'ai fait une reclamation et on m'a annonce que le commercant n'avait jamais envoye les papiers


----------



## tomtommac (7 Septembre 2009)

Houuuu mais c'est pas bon ça ;-)!!
Tu pourrais retrouver le nom du magasin histoire que j'évite ;-)?

De mon côté j'ai enfin réussi à avoir des petits gars de l'apple store en ligne (sait pas combien ça va me couter depuis l'argentine mais bon...). Au moins j'ai eu une réponse TRES clair : Apple ne fournira en aucun cas un bordereau de vente en détaxe. Donc il m'a conseillé de trouver un revendeur sur alocator.euro.apple.com (autre que la FNAC pour moi) qui pourrait faire une commande avec les options que je veux et en détaxe.
Je vous tiens au courant de la suite.


----------



## Acekimon (26 Octobre 2009)

Salut tomtommac,
Je suis rentré au Maroc, et j'ai récupéré la détaxe. Un premium reseller m'a fait le bordereau de détaxe, que j'ai renvoyé. La procédure habituelle a été suivie sans problème. J'ai dû relancer une fois pour qu'on me fasse le virement (compte en France). Au final j'ai eu 8% je crois pour tarif éducation + 17% de détaxe.
Intéressant.
Bon courage.


----------



## Lymos (8 Novembre 2009)

Salut, 

Je suis moi aussi intéressé par ces histoires de détaxe. Je réside hors de France et souhaiterais acheter un MBP configuré sur l'Apple Store lors d'un de mes prochains retours en France. Un coup de fil au vendeur de l'Apple Store ne m'a pas convaincu quant à la procédure proposée par Apple et la lecture de ce post me décourage de passer par le site Apple pour configurer, commander et détaxer, si c'est confirmé qu'Apple refuse d'envoyer un bordereau de détaxe. 

Questions alors : est-ce qu'il est possible de commander un Mac configuré à l'Apple Store du Louvre (je cherche simplement à avoir un DD plus rapide sur mon MBP) et est-ce qu'ils ont des bordereaux de détaxe ? 
Quels sont les APR sur Paris qui pratiquent la détaxe (attention, testés et éprouvés ) ?


----------



## Orphanis (8 Novembre 2009)

> Je suis moi aussi intéressé par ces histoires de détaxe. Je réside hors de France et souhaiterais acheter un MBP configuré sur l'Apple Store lors d'un de mes prochains retours en France. Un coup de fil au vendeur de l'Apple Store ne m'a pas convaincu quant à la procédure proposée par Apple et la lecture de ce post me décourage de passer par le site Apple pour configurer, commander et détaxer, si c'est confirmé qu'Apple refuse d'envoyer un bordereau de détaxe.



Bonjour, 


Les FNAC digitales font des commandes spécifiques (du moins celle d'Odéon). Tu peux aller chez eux, et commander une configuration sur mesure (les délais sont les mêmes que si tu passais par l'AppleStore online)


----------



## Lymos (9 Novembre 2009)

Merci, bon plan , surtout si on peut avoir les 5% de réduc en tant qu'adhérent.


----------



## metis (6 Octobre 2010)

*Bonjour à tous, je réactive ce poste car compte l'acheter assez rapidement un imac et MBP . je serais en france next week.
Sur l'apple store en ligne ils me disent par téléphone que je peux avoir la détaxe...à 19,6 et je n'y crois pas trop 
J'ai plus l'impression que le vendeur est pressé de vendre
Depuis les derniers échanges, qqun a til eu une expérience positive avec apple store ligne sur ce point ?

ACEKIMON disait en 2009 *""Au final j'ai eu 8% je crois pour tarif éducation + 17% de détaxe." Avec quel resseller ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## tomtommac (8 Octobre 2010)

Salut métis,

Alors je ne sais pas si cela a changé mais il y a un an les gras de l'appel store en ligne avaient été clair avec moi : pas de bordereaux de detaxe.
J'ai donc suivi le lien (cf mon post d'il y a un an) qu'ils m'avaient envoyé et j'ai choisi de commandé par ICLG (réception dans les locaux de eBizcuss). J'ai commandé par téléphone l'option que je voulais. J'ai bien eu le bordereau de détaxe et au final 19,6% remboursé. Le seul truc c'est qu'il faut bien surveiller : ils m'avaient proposé le remboursement directement sur la carte ou par virement. J'avais choisi sur carte puisqu'ils avaient déjà tout ce qu'il fallait. 6 mois plus tard (je ne suis pas très organisé pour le coup) je me rends compte que je n'avais reçu ma détaxe. J'ai appelé et ils m'ont dit que c'était parce qu'il ne faisaient pas de remboursement par carte...
Ils auraient m'appeler ou m'envoyer un mail mais bref... 2 jours plus tard j'avais mes 19,6%.

Voilà ça c'est sûr ça fonctionne.

Tom


----------



## Acekimon (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je fais tous mes achats mac chez Youcast, ils sont implantés dans le sud est de la France.
Pour les achats à détaxer, j'essaie d'éviter les commerçants qui passent par des sociétés de détaxe genre "global tax free", qui ne remboursent "que" 13%. La Fnac en fait partie.
Bonnes courses


----------



## Damonzon (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, un retour d'expérience sur la détaxe et la commande de mac autre que sur le store. Il est possible de commander chez Matériel.net n'importe quel mac avec toutes les options disponible sur l'Apple Store. Exemple d'un iMac avec l'option i5 3,60ghz + Carte graphique HD 5750 1ghz + SSD 256 + dd 1 To..... Livraison approximative sous 15 jours. 
Pour récuperer le formulaire de détaxe il faut leur bien préciser au moment de la commande, seul PB il n'est pas possible de faire la livraison à domicile. La commande est à retirer dans un des points de ventes. On vous demandera de fournir votre passeport et l'agent remplira la fiche de détaxe au moment du retrait. Remboursement intégrale de la TVA après vérification par les douaniers français. 
A+


----------



## jenesaispasqui (11 Février 2011)

hayalou a dit:


> bonjour à tous!
> je vous rapporte mon expérience afin d'en éviter à certains ce qui m'est arrivé!
> 
> alors j'ai commandé mon macbook sur apple store, le vendeur a été bien charmant et m 'a assuré que je serais détaxé sans aucun problème juste avec la facture d'achat que la douane devait me tamponné et que je devais renvoyer à apple!
> ...


 
Oui, Apple exagere et se fou un peu de ses clients. J'ai moi aussi eu une mauvaise experience avec leur procedure de detaxe, la douane refuse de signer la facture pour plusieurs raisons: elle est emise depuis l'irlande, et l'addresse de facturation est une adresse en France. Je suis passe 4 fois a la douane!!! Apres de longues converstion avec Apple, on ma dit que leur procedure etait legale et qu'il fallais insister au pret de la douane. (sans commentaire) 
pourquoi ne pas faire la meme procedure que 99% des autres vendeurs? il y a un formulaire a telecharger en ligne... ce serai tellement plus simple.. du coup j'ai perdu 400 euros de detax... Merci apple 
S


----------



## latanier (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjours jai lu toutes votre conversation et je voudrai savoir si il est possible de faire une détaxe a 19.6% dans les magasin apple sotre en France vu que sa ne marche pas par internet peut être que sa marcherai dans les magasin officiel est ce quelle quelquun saurai pas hasard merci


----------



## kingone (1 Août 2011)

Salut,

J'ai voulu le faire mais ils m'ont dit que ça marchais plus.


----------



## takilana (15 Novembre 2011)

jenesaispasqui a dit:


> Oui, Apple exagere et se fou un peu de ses clients. J'ai moi aussi eu une mauvaise experience avec leur procedure de detaxe, la douane refuse de signer la facture pour plusieurs raisons: elle est emise depuis l'irlande, et l'addresse de facturation est une adresse en France. Je suis passe 4 fois a la douane!!! Apres de longues converstion avec Apple, on ma dit que leur procedure etait legale et qu'il fallais insister au pret de la douane. (sans commentaire)
> pourquoi ne pas faire la meme procedure que 99% des autres vendeurs? il y a un formulaire a telecharger en ligne... ce serai tellement plus simple.. du coup j'ai perdu 400 euros de detax... Merci apple
> S


 

Effectivement... Jai achete un iphone 4S en ligne et l'operateur m'avait confirme avant achat de la possibilite de faire la detaxe avec un simple tampon des douanes sur la facture (pour info, le site apple mentionne egalement la possibilite de detaxe apres achat en ligne). Mais arrivee a l'aeroport, ils ont refuse. J'ai rappele Apple pour faire savoir mon mecontentement et l'operateur m'a dit de reessayer au Consulat. Mais pareil, ils ont refuse! Si seulement j'avais lu ce forum avant, j'aurai evite les mauvaises surprises!!


----------



## Un douanier (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelques précisions concernant la détaxe.
La première chose est que celle ci n'est pas imposée aux vendeurs, c'est à dire que tous les magasins ne la proposent pas. C'est simplement un contrat qui lie un magasin, la douane, et les sociétés de remboursement qui sont TAX FREE ou GLOBAL BLUE.

Ensuite, la détaxe est possible dans les apple store (au moins parisiens). La procédure est simple. Une fois acheté votre produit, le magasin qui vous vend le produit vous délivre un formulaire spécifique à la détaxe. Sans ce formulaire, la détaxe n'est pas possible. Ce formulaire est un document contractuel, que vous signez, qui contient votre adresse à l'étranger, votre numéro de passeport, et la description de la marchandise. C'est parfois un formulaire A4 avec plusieurs exemplaires en papier carbone (un rose, un vert, un blanc), ou depuis quelques temps, un long papier au format ticket de caisse. 
J'insiste, ce document n'est pas fourni par la douane. Uniquement par le vendeur, le jour même où est fait la vente. 

Ensuite, vous vous présentez à la douane 5h avant le départ de votre avion. vous présentez la marchandise, le passeport et votre billet d'avion. Si tout est en ordre, le douanier tamponne ce formulaire. Vous pouvez ensuite vous faire rembourser en cash auprès de la société TRAVELEX (situé à côté des bureaux de douane) ou par courrier auprès des sociétés TAX FREE ou GLOBAL BLUE, au moyen des enveloppes fournies par le magasin. 

Attention à ne pas tenter de frauder la douane, vous seriez passible d'une pénalité, et rateriez très certainement votre avion.  Et les frais seront à votre charge.


----------



## caouane (25 Novembre 2012)

jenesaispasqui a dit:


> Oui, Apple exagere et se fou un peu de ses clients. J'ai moi aussi eu une mauvaise experience avec leur procedure de detaxe, la douane refuse de signer la facture pour plusieurs raisons: elle est emise depuis l'irlande, et l'addresse de facturation est une adresse en France. Je suis passe 4 fois a la douane!!! Apres de longues converstion avec Apple, on ma dit que leur procedure etait legale et qu'il fallais insister au pret de la douane. (sans commentaire)
> pourquoi ne pas faire la meme procedure que 99% des autres vendeurs? il y a un formulaire a telecharger en ligne... ce serai tellement plus simple.. du coup j'ai perdu 400 euros de detax... Merci apple
> S




Même mauvaise expérience avec Apple store où l'on m'avait garanti  la procédure  de détaxe , la douane a refusé : 1/ l'adresse de facturation était en France alors que j'avais demandé a ce qu'on mette en adresse de facturation mon adresse a l'étranger 
2/je n'avais pas de bordereau de détaxe , Apple m'ayant affirmé  qu'en leur renvoyant ma facturé visée par la douane ils procèderaient au remboursement de la TVA .....En fait ça ne marche pas comme ça et il faut absolument être facturé à son adresse de résidence et avoir un bordereau de détaxe ...même si le vendeur d'Apple vous affirme le contraire !


----------



## valerine5658 (2 Juillet 2014)

voici un site qui vous propose un service gratuit et sans inscription et vous permet de laisser vos questions à propos des numéros non surtaxés en toute simplicité.
http://www.non-surtaxe.com/


----------

